# HTML-Editor



## crazy_chicken (5. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

kennt jemand einen Browser-Editor (kostenlos), den man einbinden kann und online HTML editieren kann?
Ich meine sowas: http://htmleditor.in/firefox-html-editor.html(hab nicht gefunden, wo man das herunterladen kann)
oder sowas wie der Editor hier im Forum?



Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. November 2013)

Hi,
also da gibt es eine ganze Menge.


TinyMCE
CKEditor
redactor
Markitup
Gibt noch mehr aber ich denke damit haste schonmal was zum aussuchen.
Falls du bestimmte Funktionen benötigst musst du nochmal fragen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## crazy_chicken (5. November 2013)

Danke dir.

Gibt es API zu TinyMCE?


Ich habe folgendes:


```
<script>
  editor.addButton('Image', {
        text: 'Image',
        icon: false,
        onclick: function() {
            // Open window
            editor.windowManager.open({
                title: 'Image',
                body: [
                    {type: 'textbox', name: 'url', label: 'URL'},
                    {type: 'textbox', name: 'title', label: 'Title'},
                    {type: 'textbox', name: 'width', label: 'Width'},
                      
                   
                ],
                onsubmit: function(e) {
                    // Insert content when the window form is submitted
                    editor.insertContent('<img src="'+e.data.url+'" title="'+e.data.title+'" style="width:'+e.data.height+'px; height:'+e.data.height+'px;"/>');
                }
            });
        }
    });
</script>
```

ich füge da 3 Inputfelder, gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit SelectBox und FileUpload einzufügen?


Danke!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. November 2013)

Hi,
hier findest du die Hilfe für TinyMCE: http://www.tinymce.com/wiki.php/Configuration
Da musst du mal schauen obs was gibt was du suchst.

Grüße


----------

